# welcher umwerfer für uncle jimbo?



## Andreasduisburg (28. September 2015)

Namend zusammen brauch für mein jimbo erstes model ein neuen umwerfer.welchen brauch ich denn da was die befestigung betrifft?und ist ein 9 fach umwerfer mit ein 10 fach schalthebel kompatibel?bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus


----------



## skaster (29. September 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du dir erst einmal klar werden was du brauchst.
Umwerfer sind gängig in 2 oder 3-fach, bei Schaltwerken gäbe es 9 oder 10--fach, dafür sind die jeweiligen Shifter zu nehmen (Shimano und SRAM sind da nicht kompatibel!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreasduisburg (29. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir erst einmal klar werden was du brauchst.
> Umwerfer sind gängig in 2 oder 3-fach, bei Schaltwerken gäbe es 9 oder 10--fach, dafür sind die jeweiligen Shifter zu nehmen (Shimano und SRAM sind da nicht kompatibel!).





skaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir erst einmal klar werden was du brauchst.
> Umwerfer sind gängig in 2 oder 3-fach, bei Schaltwerken gäbe es 9 oder 10--fach, dafür sind die jeweiligen Shifter zu nehmen (Shimano und SRAM sind da nicht kompatibel!).


----------



## Andreasduisburg (29. September 2015)

Also ich brauche einen alten 3 fach umwerfer für 27 gang.die hauptfrage ist eigentlich welche befestigungsart ich brauche gibt ja zig verschiedene


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. September 2015)

Andreasduisburg schrieb:


> Also ich brauche einen alten 3 fach umwerfer für 27 gang.die hauptfrage ist eigentlich welche befestigungsart ich brauche gibt ja zig verschiedene


Hallo Andreas, 
gerne kannst du uns in einer persönlichen Nachricht deine Kundennummer oder Kontaktdaten schicken, damit wir dir weiterhelfen können. 

Viele Grüße

dein ROSE Bikes Tech Team


----------

